# Board sizing question



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Definitely weight. Used is a great way to save money if you’re a beginner. Leaves more money for lift tickets... have fun!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Be mindful of your boot size also when buying a new board, certainly don't worry too much about a little boot overhang but just keep an eye on the waist width of any possible purchases. If you're not sure just post some options here that you find and you'll find help.

Know your weight, boot size, skill level, likely conditions (powder, groomers, icy etc.) and what type of riding you want to do and it'll make it easier for people to point you in the right direction.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

We're from AL, so our options for a "leave the husbands at home" trip are Cloudmont, Ober, and maybe Cataloochee.

She wears a women's size 6, so I don't think that overhang will be a problem for her. I wear a men's size 8 or 9 (most of my shoes are men's, as they tend to fit my feet better) - will I have a potential problem with overhang?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

This is just a guide, be close but don't get hung up on it, just be minfdul of it. I think it's always best to get a board as close as you can to ideal weight, width and riding style/type to start with because if you fall in love with it and put down heaps of trips you'll be suprised how quick you advance. Good luck and bring some board options back


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Would it be better to get her a men's board, since guys are typically heavier than gals? She said she doesn't really care what it looks like, or whether the boots, bindings, and board match or not.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah that's a tuff one, don't know much about Womens snowboards but looking at the sizing there looks to be limited options, something like the Burton hideaway in the longer 152/155 might get the job done but may feel a little soft otherwise can't see any issues going to a 'mens' board but noting your mate is only around 150 she will need to be mindful of board length.

Other option is to maybe look at a volume shifted board like the K2 Party Platter that will allow your buddy to ride shorter than you normally would.

Others here will have more experience, maybe @neni


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Here's an earlier response from @neni on a similar thread 

From a few years ago but may be worth a read.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

kikinchick said:


> My friend and I tried snowboarding this past winter, and we're both terrible at it. We're also both incredibly stubborn, so we're going to try again this coming winter. I'm having a problem choosing a board, mainly for her. We are both hard to buy for, because we're both at opposite ends of the size charts for height and weight. I'm 5'11", 120 lbs,
> 
> *and she is 4'11" or maybe 5'0", 270 lbs.*
> 
> We would like to buy used, because again, we're stubborn and don't want to give up, and we'd both rather buy used than spend about the same money renting for a few days. So which is it in our cases, do we buy for height or weight?


Is this a misprint?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Craig51 said:


> Is this a misprint?


You are much braver than I am sir!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> You are much braver than I am sir!




It just doesn't look right. 4'11" and 122.5 kg


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

NT.Thunder said:


> Here's an earlier response from @neni on a similar thread
> 
> From a few years ago but may be worth a read.


Good find. The enire thred is worth to go through, especially since Noreaster was still active then. I echo her recommendation to go with a CRC for someone short and heavy. CRC turn very easily thanks to the middle rocker and arecatch free, something, your friend could profit from. CRC from Never Summer are rather on the slim side waist wise, so this also could be a benefit for hersmall feet. Look at CR for something like NS Infinity or Aura.

For you, the large feet vs the low wight and potentially ling legs (stance width) will be the trade off triangle. I'm 5'7 and 125lbs and already strugle on some <149 boards to get a comfy stance width... however, beginners tend to prefer a more narrow stance width, so it may not yet be a problem. 
Fitting the board to your feet (a bit overhang is beneficial as beginner, but too much is no good) you will inevitably end up with a board where you are on the very lower limit of weight range. This means that the board will be actually too long and too stiff for your weight, I.e. harder work for you to bend and turn it. Thus, look for softer board models to compensate. The problem with men's boards is, that they are generally stiffer, which is a problem for your weight. So look for women's boards on the wider side. Newer models with a tad of volume shift could be an option. 
I'm not familiar with current women's options of those. Look at the shape of NS Maverix; that's what I mean. Its 150 has a waist which would fit your feet, but it's flex would be still easy to ride with your low weight. Maybe you find something alike on CL; also RCR ones.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

@neni what size board would a girl be on at 270lb...., 165-170???


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Craig51 said:


> It just doesn't look right. 4'11" and 122.5 kg


It's correct. She and I are best friends, and opposite shapes. I'm the tall skinny one, and she's the short round one. I think part of why we "clicked" is that we both have trouble finding _anything_ that fits properly. But we try not to let any of that get in the way of us having a great time together!


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

How exactly do you turn? How do you stop? After two one-hour lessons on different days, I finally learned how to do the falling leaf, but only on the almost-flat Ski School slope. But I couldn't figure out how to go straight and then turn. When I went down the green slope (Cub Way, if you're familiar with Ober), it took 45 minutes, and I finally got disgusted with myself because all I did was stand up and slide a meter and fall, and stand up and slide a meter and fall. I finally unstrapped and walked back down to ski school. I can't figure out how to turn or stop. Was my board too stiff?

Also, I feel more comfortable riding goofy than regular, but I'm ambidextrous, and the falling leaf (when I finally figured it out) was very comfortable riding, so I suspect I'll be riding switch, meaning I'll need a true twin, right?

Edit: Does this question belong somewhere else? I was mainly asking here to see if maybe the board I used last year was too stiff. It's this one: High Society Scarlet Snowboard - Women's 2016 Got it at a thrift store (impulse buy), barely used, a couple weeks before our snowboard trip, before I learned that camber and flex and all that actually matters. I'm willing to put it away and buy something else (used), if it's not the right thing for me right now. My friend rented, and that was a terrible experience, too. That's why I came here, to see what is the actual correct thing to buy, and you guys have been so welcoming and so helpful!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

kikinchick said:


> Also, I feel more comfortable riding goofy than regular, but I'm ambidextrous, and the falling leaf (when I finally figured it out) was very comfortable riding, so I suspect I'll be riding switch, meaning I'll need a true twin, right?


I ride goofy stance as well, and I ride very directional snowboards, not twins. You set up your snowboard bindings goofy or regular on whatever kind of snowboard you want. Switch is basically just riding backwards to whatever your natural stance is. Riding switch for a goofy rider means riding regular stance, or a regular rider riding in goofy stance. Thankfully you don't even have to worry about riding switch once you get past the falling leaf and start turning. It's such a great feeling once you get your first turns to link!

Edit: If you're saying switch riding appeals to you, awesome- look into that. I'd still worry about that a little later down the learning curve. Your board looks great for leaning switch.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

kikinchick said:


> How exactly do you turn? How do you stop? After two one-hour lessons on different days, I finally learned how to do the falling leaf, but only on the almost-flat Ski School slope. But I couldn't figure out how to go straight and then turn. When I went down the green slope (Cub Way, if you're familiar with Ober), it took 45 minutes, and I finally got disgusted with myself because all I did was stand up and slide a meter and fall, and stand up and slide a meter and fall. I finally unstrapped and walked back down to ski school. I can't figure out how to turn or stop. Was my board too stiff?
> 
> Also, I feel more comfortable riding goofy than regular, but I'm ambidextrous, and the falling leaf (when I finally figured it out) was very comfortable riding, so I suspect I'll be riding switch, meaning I'll need a true twin, right?
> 
> Edit: Does this question belong somewhere else? I was mainly asking here to see if maybe the board I used last year was too stiff. It's this one: High Society Scarlet Snowboard - Women's 2016 Got it at a thrift store (impulse buy), barely used, a couple weeks before our snowboard trip, before I learned that camber and flex and all that actually matters. I'm willing to put it away and buy something else (used), if it's not the right thing for me right now. My friend rented, and that was a terrible experience, too. That's why I came here, to see what is the actual correct thing to buy, and you guys have been so welcoming and so helpful!


Gotta lean over enough and have enough speed to get the leverage to skid or bend the board while pressing the edges into the snow. The highback helps alot with this on heelside turns, but it may take awhile to build up enough strength and endurance to hold the forces in toeside turns.

Practicing toeside and heelside turns separately is nice. You try to balance on the edges across the hill, then do a turn uphill at the end. Especially on toeside turns it's easy to keep your hand close to the snow and being a little toeside heavy, so you get a soft landing if you lose balance. With a directional stance it's easier to do the same on heelside turns. When you get good enough at it, you can try turning downhill and coming to a full stop or falling leaf, before travelling across again. In the end you can link through turns downhill without stopping.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I recommend you get wrist guards, knee pads, butt pad and helmet. Take more lessons and go to youtube and watch all the beginner videos. You'll start by doing only toe turns come to stop over and over then switch to heel turn come to stop over and over. when your comfortable with that you can start trying to link the turns. I'm no instructor but if you watch Youtube videos you'll learn that and a whole lot more. 

I also agree with Neni about camber rocker camber boards like Never Summer, they're more catch free so you won't get the mousetrap slam to the ground when you make mistakes


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Craig51 said:


> @neni what size board would a girl be on at 270lb...., 165-170???


Lol, jein. That would be the sizing for someone athletic, someone who rides the board at speet so there'd be enough edge to hold the momentum.

It won't be easy to find the threshold for her... but she's a beginner, very likely not overly athletic and will very likely neither bomb nor soon carve, so forget standard weight sizing; I assume she just wants to enjoy time outside sliding on snow, thus a highly undersized board is totally ok and probably her best option to have fun in those early days. 

Tough call on the size... Idk. I'd rent to find the threshold of still turntable length vs edge to brake the first year.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

To answer questions and comments as I remember them:

I have a helmet, padded shorts, and padded shirt, but no joint pads or guards. I'm a martial artist, so I automatically tuck arms when I start to go down; it just comes naturally.

My friend is a night shift nurse in an inpatient physical rehab hospital - lots of lifting patients, but as far as I know, not much regular exercise outside of work (she has to sleep during the day).

I bought a round balance board to practice my balance on dry land. I'm waiting for it to arrive in the mail.

I found a few boards on ebay that are within our price range. If anyone would like to see them and let me know if they will work for either of us, I will be happy to post the links, plus the links to the technical descriptions from snowboard shops.

Edit: @neni, when my friend rented, I went ahead and went to ski school to sign us up for lessons while she signed up for a rental. She didn't realize she needed to give her proper height and weight (didn't understand why they were asking for such personal info), and she got what I thought was a really tiny board. I have no idea if that hindered her learning or not - we only spent an hour on the snow, er, slush. It rained just about the whole trip.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

I found a selection tool online, and it said she should get a 152-154. That's taller than she is. Is that correct, or would she be okay on a shorter one? How do I find out the weight limit for the boards (haven't seen that listed anywhere, other than a few kids' boards [edit: evo.com lists weights on their board specs]). We won't be doing tricks the first few years, just trying to stay upright on our boards.

For me, it's showing 147-149. Should I stick with that range, or go shorter because of my (lack of) weight?
I found some Never Summers on ebay, but most of them are out of our price range (she's cheap, I'm a little more forgiving ).


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Look at the boards in Nenis advice and find those or something similar you can afford. Can go by flex rating, width and length. Some big shops have sorting options that can help. When you have a list down, you can check different shops. 

I like directional boards, and I go by tail width more than anything because most of the stress is on your back foot, and I know what I like. That can be hard on a true twin because it will be too narrow, and as a beginner you don't really know yet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kikinchick said:


> I found a selection tool online, and it said she should get a 152-154. That's taller than she is. Is that correct, or would she be okay on a shorter one? How do I find out the weight limit for the boards (haven't seen that listed anywhere, other than a few kids' boards [edit: evo.com lists weights on their board specs]). We won't be doing tricks the first few years, just trying to stay upright on our boards.
> 
> For me, it's showing 147-149. Should I stick with that range, or go shorter because of my (lack of) weight?
> I found some Never Summers on ebay, but most of them are out of our price range (she's cheap, I'm a little more forgiving ).


There are 3 things to be concerned about when selecting a board, especially if you don't fit in the middle of the bell curve for height/weight:


Weight. This is the most important factor if you fit within the middle 60-80% of the bell curve for height to weight ratio. Your weight determines how much of a board you can control, and how much of a board you need to stay above the snow.
Stance width. This is generally a factor of your height, but for most people the minimum and maximum stance width that a board is designed for easily covers variations in personal preference. However, if you are exceptionally short or tall for your weight, you might find your comfortable stance width won't fit on a board that's rated for your weight. In that case you'll have to choose a board that is otherwise longer or shorter than recommended.
Waist width. This relates to your boot size. It's basically the same problem as stance width--if you're at either end of the bell curve, you might find the board too wide or narrow for your feet. Too wide means you'll have trouble getting it up on edge due to lack of leverage, and too narrow means as soon as you go up on edge you'll start dragging a heel or toe.
For someone outside the 60-80% range, the last two may be more important than weight, since if you simply can't physically fit on the board, it doesn't matter what its weight rating is. So bring your boots with you when trying out boards, so you can see how much heel and toe overhang you might have, and know your comfortable stance width before you start, and bring a tape measure to make sure that width sits within the mounting holes.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

I've been looking at boards online for hours, and I may have found a Never Summer for me, and a couple options for her. 

I can't find any information on this board, because I can't see a model name in the pictures. Anyone familiar? Never Summer Snowboard- Women’s 139- Black Top With Bunny Graphic - White Bottom | eBay

For her, I've found a 2017 Camp Seven Roots 156, which is a CRC, that is currently going for what she's willing to pay. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kikinchick said:


> I've been looking at boards online for hours, and I may have found a Never Summer for me, and a couple options for her.
> 
> I can't find any information on this board, because I can't see a model name in the pictures. Anyone familiar? Never Summer Snowboard- Women’s 139- Black Top With Bunny Graphic - White Bottom | eBay
> 
> ...


Both aren't good options.

That 139 looks like a kids board? It is way too small for you, and you would have a way too narrow stance and huge overhang. No fun.

For her, as that Camp Seven is a men's board, it would be way too wide. Her feet would have no leverage, she'd have a hard time to turn it. No fun.

Do not search for boards the length to fit your weights. You both are not in that bell curve. Going by weight will get you unridable boards as your feet/stance won't fit. Do not get her a men's board. She needs narrower women's board first thing.

I'd look at something 148-150ish for both of you; for you a soft flex men's board or wide women's; for her a women's CRC with a stiffer flex to compensate a bit for the weight. An older NS to look for would be the Raven, newer would be the Aura. Or maybe you find a GNU BPro for her (I haven't ridden one, but know from a friend that she loved hers). Others will have to chime in to explain the GNU way to name their CRC models. It was too complicated for me to memorize. Was it C2?C3?

Paging @timmytard : maybe you have something suitable for those two girls? But no vintage 80ties stuff, k?  they should have an easy as possible learning curve


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

The 139 Bunny board looks like really old and is probably full camber. Never Summer started making CRC around 2009 or 2010 and I think the SL was the first model.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Donutz said:


> There are 3 things to be concerned about when selecting a board, especially if you don't fit in the middle of the bell curve for height/weight:
> 
> 
> Weight. This is the most important factor if you fit within the middle 60-80% of the bell curve for height to weight ratio. Your weight determines how much of a board you can control, and how much of a board you need to stay above the snow.
> ...


Stance width explains a lot about the troubles she was having. She has very short legs, and isn't flexible at all. I have long legs, but have lost a lot of my flexibility since I got hurt ten years ago and haven't been in martial arts classes like I used to be. Now the problem comes in finding a board that is short enough for her height, yet strong enough for her weight. Meanwhile, I could probably get away with a big kids' board, yes?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kikinchick said:


> Meanwhile, I could probably get away with a big kids' board, yes?


Nope . Not with your foot size. Too much overhang would make you boot out (fall) in every turn you try.

You need a wide enough board, which, if you don't want to pay the price of newer volume shift board types, goes hand in hand with larger sizes. Don't sweat that larger size. (Just to say: I'm 125lbs and ride 156ish boards all the time). You can compensate lack of weight with dynamic, but you cannot compensate lack of waist width if feet are too large


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Neni, I did not see your post before I posted mine (I'm on a phone, and forgot to refresh the page first). Excellent info and advice, thank you! I will redo my search with your advice, and come back here. 

Thank you all!


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Found a Burton LTR on ebay, within the length range that @neni suggested, but I can't seem to find any specs about this board (waist width, etc). Burton LTR Snowboard - 148 cm Used | eBay It looks like there are two left. They are well within my price range, and are within hers, especially if we are able to combine shipping. According to this website: https://burtonlearntoride.com/gear/ they are made for learning on. I know that I will need to find the Burton bindings for this board, because of the hole pattern.

Yay or nay?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

The LTR is the old learn to ride rental boards IIRC. If you were going to go down that path I'd suggest to continue looking at just renting gear where ever you decide to ride and get some more experience with various boards which will give you more of an idea on what you want. I imagine these LTR boards will be banged around a bit and probably not in good shape.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> The LTR is the old learn to ride rental boards IIRC. If you were going to go down that path I'd suggest to continue looking at just renting gear where ever you decide to ride and get some more experience with various boards which will give you more of an idea on what you want. I imagine these LTR boards will be banged around a bit and probably not in good shape.


These are definitely rentals, looking at the sample picture. They have writing on them, and the description says that they will have scratches, chips, etc, but are still usable. Our biggest problem with renting, other than cumulative cost over several visits, is that the mountains that we have easy access to are not so much ski _resorts_ as they are ski _slopes_, so that limits what is available in the rental shop.

Forgot to mention in this whole thread: These ski areas generally see at most a few inches of real snow during the whole of January and February; the rest of the time it's manmade snow, if the temperatures get low enough at night to blow snow. Conditions are usually either wet granular, slush, or ice. We don't get to see groomed slopes because we don't wake up that early!  And what is powder?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kikinchick said:


> Found a Burton LTR on ebay, within the length range that @neni suggested, but I can't seem to find any specs about this board (waist width, etc). Burton LTR Snowboard - 148 cm Used | eBay It looks like there are two left. They are well within my price range, and are within hers, especially if we are able to combine shipping. According to this website: https://burtonlearntoride.com/gear/ they are made for learning on. I know that I will need to find the Burton bindings for this board, because of the hole pattern.
> 
> Yay or nay?


That has the old triangular hole pattern. Can you even get disks for that kind of mounting any more?


Regarding waist width, I'd suggest you look at a couple of new boards that are 'typical' shapes, and print off the sizing chart for all the available lengths. It won't be exact when looking at something like this, but it'll give you an idea. Do you know what waist size you need for your boot size? Or is that still TBD?


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

She 


Donutz said:


> That has the old triangular hole pattern. Can you even get disks for that kind of mounting any more?
> 
> 
> Regarding waist width, I'd suggest you look at a couple of new boards that are 'typical' shapes, and print off the sizing chart for all the available lengths. It won't be exact when looking at something like this, but it'll give you an idea. Do you know what waist size you need for your boot size? Or is that still TBD?


She wears a women's 6 or 6.5 US, and I wear a men's 8.5 or 9 US. According to the chart that @NT.Thunder posted, her ideal waist width is 235-236, with a range of 232-239. Mine is 247-249, with a range of 244-252.

Here is a newer board (which is out of her price range, but I'm willing to pay the difference, if she'll accept), which is within her length and waist cut range: Rossignol EXP Amptek Narrow Women's Snowboard But I think the camber is backwards? @neni ?


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

What in the world is Lamar AntiCam? I looked it up, but I don't understand their description ("a zero camber construction with 6mm of rocker starting at 120mm from the contact points for a relaxed, forgiving, skate-inspired ride"), and I can't find an illustration of it to help me picture that. Is it flat? Is it full rocker? I can't puzzle that out.

I'm asking because a seller on eBay gave me an offer on a 2013 Lamar Cranium 151, which, judging by the graphics, is definitely a guys' board, so it would be for me, not her. I'm still browsing gals' boards for her.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

That first time you went snowboarding, do you know what boards you were riding then and were they recommended through the snow school or hire shop?


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

I was on this one High Society Scarlet Snowboard - Women's 2016 which was a thrift store impulse buy just before our trip (I bought it because it wasn't beat up, was a good price, and appeared to be the right length - I thought all snowboards were the same, only different lengths and graphics 🤣). Oh, and I didn't have a stomp pad.

She rented a board, and the hire shop uses Head equipment. The snow school doesn't have anything to do with the hire shop, even though they are at the same place, run by the same group. You go in and fill out your rental form and pay, then go pick up your equipment, then go outside and buy your lift ticket, and then go over to snow school and pay for your lesson. I had my gear and ticket, so I went straight to snow school to sign us up to save a little time. She filled out the rental form with a lighter weight than what was true, because she didn't understand why they wanted that personal info (I would have corrected her if I had been with her; that much I did know from skiing). That's all I know about what she was riding, other than her rental board did have a stomp pad in the exact middle.

We spent one hour on the snow (in the rain) during our entire four-day trip. It was terrible, so we decided to try again next year, but maybe have better-fitting equipment (and luck with weather) next time. So that's why I'm here, asking 147,268 questions.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Just don't invest too much, definitely rent.

Last year I went to the snow with a friend who brought his gf who had never snowboarded and was of a similar build to your friend. Learning to snowboard is particularly brutal if you're totally unfit and she ended up in the cafe after less than an hour. They had bought her everything new... It was a total waste of time and money.

I had a good day! Whooooop!


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Just don't invest too much, definitely rent.
> 
> Last year I went to the snow with a friend who brought his gf who had never snowboarded and was of a similar build to your friend. Learning to snowboard is particularly brutal if you're totally unfit and she ended up in the cafe after less than an hour. They had bought her everything new... It was a total waste of time and money.
> 
> I had a good day! Whooooop!


That's exactly why we're looking at buying used. Cheap used (but not destroyed) even better! The slope that's five hours away charges $30/day for rentals, I believe, so if we could each get a setup for around $100, it would pay for itself in three days. I already have the boots for myself. Had to add insoles, but now they are perfect, far as I can tell. Still looking for boots for her, and boards for both of us. I'm keeping the thrift store board I mentioned above, so I can grow into it later.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kikinchick said:


> What in the world is Lamar AntiCam? I looked it up, but I don't understand their description ("a zero camber construction with 6mm of rocker starting at 120mm from the contact points for a relaxed, forgiving, skate-inspired ride"), and I can't find an illustration of it to help me picture that. Is it flat? Is it full rocker? I can't puzzle that out.
> 
> I'm asking because a seller on eBay gave me an offer on a 2013 Lamar Cranium 151, which, judging by the graphics, is definitely a guys' board, so it would be for me, not her. I'm still browsing gals' boards for her.


It's flat in the middle and rockers in tip/tail. Soft flex. Flat boards are quite forgiving for learning, too. If it is in good shape, this sounds like a good find for you.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Some Lamars had a problem with rust and edges coming loose, but you should be able to tell by looking at it. Would think they sorted it out by 2013.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

neni said:


> It's flat in the middle and rockers in tip/tail. Soft flex. Flat boards are quite forgiving for learning, too. If it is in good shape, this sounds like a good find for you.


Thank you, @neni ! Looks like I have a "new" board!



Rip154 said:


> Some Lamars had a problem with rust and edges coming loose, but you should be able to tell by looking at it. Would think they sorted it out by 2013.


I will look very closely at the pictures, once I get to a computer today. Thanks for the heads-up, @Rip154 !

Okay, this _may_ be my last question for this thread. I found one of these in an auction: Burton Troop Snowboard - Women's 2009 Comes with bindings and boots (that may actually fit her). Would that be a good board for her to learn on? It has 46 in the graphics. Is that 46 inches or 146 cm without the 1?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

kikinchick said:


> Thank you, @neni ! Looks like I have a "new" board!
> 
> 
> I will look very closely at the pictures, once I get to a computer today. Thanks for the heads-up, @Rip154 !
> ...


146 cm, if you see the sizing chart on Evo.com in the link you posted 146 is an option.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> 146 cm, if you see the sizing chart on Evo.com in the link you posted 146 is an option.


Doh! 🤦‍♀️ I see that now!


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

where do you guys live? what hills are you riding?


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

We live in AL, so it's Cloudmont (if they're even able to open), Ober Gatlinburg, or maybe Cataloochee. I live in central AL and she lives in north AL. It's five hours for either of us to get to Ober, but closer to 6-7 hours for me, because I go pick her up "on the way," essentially running two sides of a triangle. I guess add, what, an hour to that for drive time to Cataloochee? Not sure how much farther any of the NC slopes are - I haven't calculated it.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Damn. You're a nice friend. That's a lot of driving. But hey, truthfully I'd probably drive it too to get out on the slopes.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't mind the driving at all. I've driven to New Mexico from Alabama and back twice, once solo. Planning on doing so again, once the pandemic settles down. It just kinda stinks that, even for a "local" slope, I have to plan to take enough time off work to include two days of driving. Fortunately, she and I both work schedules such that our "weekends" are in the middle of the week, so rooms and lift tickets are cheaper, and slopes are less crowded.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Audio books.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Audio books.


I honestly had not even considered that! I usually just end up driving in silence.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kikinchick said:


> I honestly had not even considered that! I usually just end up driving in silence.


I do a fair amount of research using non-fiction titles on long drives. Currently listening to "Major Transitions in Evolution." And yes, I've just outed myself as a major nerd.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

The HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy is a great audio book.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

I will definitely have to look into audio books! I'm a bit of a- okay, a major nerd, also. I'll have to see what the library has when they reopen.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Last question (which I think got lost in the chatter ):


kikinchick said:


> I found one of these in an auction: Burton Troop Snowboard - Women's 2009 Comes with bindings and boots (that may actually fit her). Would that be a good board for her to learn on?


I'm just bringing it up again because the auction ends in two days, and it's currently at a really good price.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That Troop could be decent as a first ride. It does have an outdated mounting pattern. That's fine as it comes with bindings, but I'm not entirely sure I'd trust bindings that old. Plastic does get brittle with age. If a binding breaks, it could be hard to find a replacement binding for that board with it's outdated mounting pattern. 

This probably isn't what you want to hear, and it may have already been said, but.... Boots are really the best place to spend money. If I was beginning again, I'd get my feet sorted out first. I'll fitting boots limit progression and learning. Beginners have no idea what a good fitting boot feels like and generally always buy boots far too big. This takes away all of your board feel, power, and board control- have fun learning like that! My boots are a full two sizes smaller than my street shoes (I'm on the more aggressive side of the spectrum here but it illustrates my point). Old boots from 2009 are likely going to be trash. Even if they were brand new, liner technology has come a long way since then. I'd hard pass on any boot that's already been molded to someone else's foot. Foot pain takes all the fun out of snowboarding. If you can't get to a shop to try on a bunch of boots, this forum offers good resources to get you into boots that fit.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

We will definitely focus on boots! She has tiny feet, but apparently 6's are too small. The first boots we got had her in tears after ten minutes. Still searching!  (Edit: I think my best bet is to attempt to convince her to stop being so cheap, and let's go to a shop and find something that truly fits. Wish me luck!)

Did Burton discontinue their proprietary mounting pattern, or do I need to keep in mind "Burton board = Burton bindings?"


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Good luck! Snowboarding can be expensive to get into for sure. My first set up took me a year to save up for, but I was in college lol. 

Anything with two rows of screw holes next to each other is universal. It's called 2x4 or 4x4 mounting, depending on how close the screws are together. Burton currently makes both universal screw patterns and their channel system. The channel system looks like a single channel running down the center of the board, and can use regular bindings or ones made specially for the channel.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Success! I convinced her to put a little money into boots, and she finally caved and agreed to buy the same kind she rented, in the same size, because they were very comfortable. (I made her spend more than $25! 😈)

Now for her board. I found on a low starting bid auction a Lib Tech Rice Rocket 151, but I cannot find anything about that model board. I googled and also did a search here on the forum, to no avail. I also found for a fixed price a Rossignol EXP Narrow 148. For that one, she may be reluctant to spend $99, unless it will be a better board for her.


----------



## kikinchick (Jun 10, 2020)

Got an offer for a 5150 Amethyst 149 on eBay, that is well within what she's willing to spend. It's this one: 5150 Amethyst Snowboard - Women's 2008 The only thing that doesn't meet the suggestions above (again, thank you, everyone!) is that it's camber. Offer expires in 40 hours.

What say you guys?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kikinchick said:


> Got an offer for a 5150 Amethyst 149 on eBay, that is well within what she's willing to spend. It's this one: 5150 Amethyst Snowboard - Women's 2008 The only thing that doesn't meet the suggestions above (again, thank you, everyone!) is that it's camber. Offer expires in 40 hours.
> 
> What say you guys?


In reality as beginners, camber doesn't matter much. At any weight, a board is decambered, i.e., flat and/or rockered. The camber/rocker, c2 argument becomes a more significant factor when a person learns to ride more dynamically (with the ability to un-weight the board)...usually beginning at the mid-intermediate level and beyond. At the beginner level, its much more important to get lessons, time/experience on the hill, learn how to fall and understand/implement basic movements and how a board actually functions on the snow. I would say almost any cheap decent condition board will work; and need not to spend more than $50...heck around here/the holyland, could probably find you a used clunker for free that would work fine. Thus the meat of this response...WATCH THIS! hahaha








Creepy Basement vid needs Stickied!


:wink: Hasn't that vid been "Stickied" yet? Why hasn't that been Stickied??? >:) (10char) :D




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

